# Freidman OpEd: China's 'Moon Shot' Versus America's



## RE Farmer (Aug 8, 2009)

I've tried writing my legislators about getting off coal, but they're too afraid of loosing voters jobs and wealthy contributors to see out of the hole they've dug.

How do we get the public in general and legislators in particular to see beyond the next election at take action that will provide a future for us and our kids?

Or are we doomed to follow the Romans - debating "entitlements" in the senate while "Rome" burns/crumbles from within.

If we can't get our gov't to see the light, our economy is going to be ugly/messy for quite a while.


----------

